# RedHat 9  -schwarzer Bildschirm



## Patro (8. Dezember 2003)

Hi Leude

Habe bereits die Foren durchsucht ein paar Ansätze gefunden, diese auch befolgt, aber es hat nix gebracht......Darum ein neuer Thread zum alten Thema^^

Zuerst einmal meine Hardware:
Geforce 4 Ti-4200 (MSI)
Samsung Syncmaster 181T (DVI)


Also ich habe RedHat 9 über Textmode installiert, da bei der  Initialisierung des X-Servers das Bildschirm schwarz wurde...Aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben.  Hab mich inzwischen eingelesen und heruasgefunden, dass RedHat und DVI-TFT Komplikationen verursachen. 

Das erste Problem taucht schon bereits nach der Installation auf: Kein Bildsignal!
Da hab ich ins Runlevel 3 gebootet und dort bei der Config -> Section Device
die folgende Zeile eingefügt:  Option "Flatpanel"

Voila Bildsignal wieder da!

Das zweite eigentlich Problem ist nun: schwarzer Bildschirm trotz Bildsignal
Da hb ich bei euch nachgeguckt und den folgenden Hinweis gefunden: 
Section Monitor: Option "ConnectedMonitor" "DFP"
Hab schon gedacht, jetzt läuft das Ganze, aber nach der Editierung ist der Screen immer noch schwarz.

Wer kann mir helfen
Achja die Monitorangaben (Horizontal- und Vertikalwerte) sind richtig. (laut Samsung)
Aber ich denke es liegt an der Grafikkarte, hab aber keine Ahnung wie ich den Treiber installieren soll .....Bin halt ein Newbie
Danke im voraus


----------



## Sway (8. Dezember 2003)

Eigendlich sollte dir der teil mit den *Option          "ConnectedMonitor"      "DFP"* helfen... Kann aber auch gut sein, das es erst mit den entsprechenden Videokarten treibern funktioniert. Ich hatte den immer gleich am anfang mitinstalliert. 


Du hat die gleiche karte wie ich, also beschreib ich mal die Schriite, die du in der Konsole machen musst.


- als root einloggen

- mit 
	
	
	



```
wget http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-4496/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-4496-pkg2.run
```
 den aktuellen Treiber saugen

- dann "sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-4496-pkg2.run" in die Konsole eingeben und den installer die Arbeit machen lassen (musst bei der RedHat installation die kernelsourcen mit installiert haben, sonst meckert er wegen den fehlenden Kernelheader)

- wenn erfolgreich installiert, mit einem editor (z.B. vi) die /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 editieren. Bei Section "Device", aus 
Driver *"nv"* 
machst du 
Driver *"nvidia"*
Achja,  Load    "dri" biite auskommentieren (das macht man, indem man eine # vor setzt)

speichern und mit *startx* in der konsole kannst du schaun ob die Grafische oberfläche startet. Wenn es immer noch schwarz ist kann du den Xserver mit der Tastenkombination STRG-ALT-BACKSPACE ihn wieder killen.



Mehr fällt mir auf die Schnelle nicht ein. Ich hab ja selber sehr lange gebraucht, bis ich den fehler gefunden hatte.


----------



## Patro (9. Dezember 2003)

Hey Leude ich  habs geschafft. 

Man muss tatsächlich noch den neuesten Treiber von Nvidia installieren!
Aber jetzt wartet noch ne Menge zum Konfigurieren^^ - ist eigentlich auch das Schöne am Linux - da weisst du nachher wenigstens dass es * sicher * lauft.....


----------

